# Too many Mystery egg clutches



## SnailsRUs62

Free to good home. Iwill pay shipping. I have four clutches that nee:roll:d homes. Thanks


----------



## Sylverclaws

Mystery eggs as in mystery snails? If so, may I see photos of your adults? I may be interested. They've gotten hard to get here(pet shop ones usually have screwed up shells or sickly ones):3

And free to a good home? =o I have a couple tanks they'd be welcome in(two tens, a twenty which is...iffy with a crayfish so I probably wont go there, and a 55 gallon tank I'd looove them in since I have no snails in there and want some for it, and nothing that will eat them). I haven't been able to find any good mystery snails since my last batch died(it was my bad, I put them with a snail killing betta! They will not be put with him again, he passed anyways).

Would this be an acceptable home for them? It has even more plants now and another homemade basket over that little dingy net, this photo is about a month old. lol


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

I would like one too  preferably dark footed ones, if you have any 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

